# Exo Terra Canopy Bulb HELP!!



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

I bought an exo terra canopy to heat my locust tank, i know this can only handle 25w bulbs but im wondering could i buy an energy saving one say like this

25w Spiral Energy Saving Bulb B22

That is only 25w but is equivalent to 125w? Would this raise my temperatures?

Hope im not being really thick here lol

Also has anyone put a higher wattage in the canopies?

Cheers

Lewis


----------



## Galactic Mushroom (Mar 8, 2013)

It would be ok but I think that's a bayonet fitting you would need an ES fitting in an exo canopy and yes I put a 40w night bulb in one of my canopys it got very hot but didn't break and I had it on for 1 night before I realised


----------



## Rog (Apr 4, 2013)

It would heat the tank less than an old-fashioned incandescent 25W bulb would. 

Energy-saving bulbs emit the same light as higher wattage bulbs, but much less heat. That's how they save energy. 

The energy saver will give a brighter light though, which the locusts might like. I don't know anything about locusts apart from they nibble the plants in my tanks.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

It'll be fine 

Dave


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Putting an energy saving light bulb in will defeat the whole idea of using to heat.

Just as Rog said the difference between an "normal" bulb and an energy saving bulb, is that the energy saving bulb hardly release any heat and rather gives the energy away as light..

So if you are trying to save energy while still heat, you are much better put in a lower wattage "normal" bulb in rather than an higher wattage energy saving bulb


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

I have used these canopies and anything over the 25 watt melts the holders.As already said an energy saver will be useless in providing any heat.A heat mat would probably be better for locusts,depending what they are in?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Energy saving bulbs do actually give off some heat, due to the self-ballasted design. I'm not sure of the temps, but I used to have a dual top over a 45 cube (I think, it was a while back) and it held temps a few degrees above room temp.

Dave


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Cheers for all the replies i thought i would be missing something ref the energy saving bulbs! Back to the drawing board i go 

Thanks once again!

Lewis


----------

